# Strong right hand grip??????



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2013)

Posted this on the forum in the lounge on a thread about looking good on the course.......




and got told I had a "strong right hand grip", which I assume was to do with the action shots rather than the handshake photo. What is a strong right hand grip and assuming that it's a bad thing what do i do to correct it? I hit my driver and long irons with a fade/slice. Could a strong right hand cause this?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2013)

from what I can see you have the right hand in what's called a strong right hand grip.  strong as its not in a weak position and in the strong side of neutral.

if you slide that right hand any further around (underneath the club) it will become a hookers grip as it will slam the clubface closed at impact.

where you have it at the minute makes it very difficult to turn your forearms over through impact causing imo you to leave the face open and fade the ball.


small adjustments can make a very big impact on your swing.



if someone wants to correct me on this they can.   this is just what I've found while constantly mucking around with my grip.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 11, 2013)

You shouldn't be able to see the left hand thumb as the right should cover it. This was my problem that bob spotted and sorted and as was in hook central. It's really hard to start with but becomes more natural, the grip should be right in the fingers and its nigh on impossible to close the face. On the flip side I sliced like mad for a while and is still my bad shot, that or spinning out and hooking it anyway!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2013)

Bob's the Grip man.

But the left one looks a bit strong too. 

Here's a link to some notes on the grip from some time ago that has lasted very well!
http://www.golftoday.co.uk/proshop/tuition/lesson2.html


----------



## One Planer (Jul 11, 2013)

Never mind the grip look at those troos!!!!!

They are AWESOME!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 11, 2013)

I must have the weirdest hands on the planet.  I have the have a super strong left hand to make the V on my left hand point anywhere near my right shoulder.


its caused me no end of bother when trying to grip the club correctly.


----------



## lyden (Jul 11, 2013)

Not that you asked but your spine looks curved at address so your shoulders are too far forward, might want to get a pro to look at your posture.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2013)

lyden said:



			Not that you asked but your spine looks curved at address so your shoulders are too far forward, might want to get a pro to look at your posture.
		
Click to expand...

Always happy to receive constructive advice. Do you mean too far forward as in towards the ball or too far forward as in leaning to the side?


----------



## lyden (Jul 11, 2013)

Towards the ball, it should feel like your chest is sticking out in front of your shoulders. This forces you to take the club back on a better plane. But obviously a good pro will be able to get you into a much better setup position than i could explain.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2013)

lyden said:



			Towards the ball, it should feel like your chest is sticking out in front of your shoulders. This forces you to take the club back on a better plane. But obviously a good pro will be able to get you into a much better setup position than i could explain.
		
Click to expand...

OK cheers. Have always been told that I stand too far away from the ball and then have to lean over a long way to be able to reach it. Got a putting lesson and a video lesson booked for next week so will get him to show me on screen.


----------



## lyden (Jul 11, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			OK cheers. Have always been told that I stand too far away from the ball and then have to lean over a long way to be able to reach it. Got a putting lesson and a video lesson booked for next week so will get him to show me on screen.
		
Click to expand...

The club does look quite far away from you, stand closer and bend from your hip keeping you spine straight. Dont just push your arms out further.....without seeing a video its hard to be definitive but id say its a major cause of your slice.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2013)

lyden said:



			The club does look quite far away from you, stand closer and bend from your hip keeping you spine straight. Dont just push your arms out further.....without seeing a video its hard to be definitive but id say its a major cause of your slice.
		
Click to expand...

If anyone can tell me how to post a video on here I'll upload one and then retreat to my bomb shelter for the abuse that is sure to come my way.


----------



## lyden (Jul 11, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			If anyone can tell me how to post a video on here I'll upload one and then retreat to my bomb shelter for the abuse that is sure to come my way.
		
Click to expand...

No one will give you abuse but sometimes its tough to hear that even when you hit it well and straight.....your still doing it wrong. Just post it to youtube first and then click the insert video button and throw in the link.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2013)

lyden said:



			No one will give you abuse but sometimes its tough to hear that even when you hit it well and straight.....your still doing it wrong. Just post it to youtube first and then click the insert video button and throw in the link.
		
Click to expand...

Ok well here goes..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIZCQ7-VR2g&feature=youtu.be

As the title says any comments/constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2013)

Couple of quick observations.......

1) Let your arms hang pretty much straight down from your shoulders in a more relaxed position.
2) You collapse at the top of the backswing, try to keep your left arm straighter at the top which will get your hands into a higher position.
3) Change to a white ball.

Apart from that and the previously mentioned change to your right hand position, you are well on the way to a decent golf swing 

:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Couple of quick observations.......

1) Let your arms hang pretty much straight down from your shoulders in a more relaxed position.
2) You collapse at the top of the backswing, try to keep your left arm straighter at the top which will get your hands into a higher position.
*3) Change to a white ball.*

Apart from that and the previously mentioned change to your right hand position, you are well on the way to a decent golf swing 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know I look young and fresh faced in the video but unfortunately I have the eyesight of a 70 year old man and can't see a white ball. Have had to switch to yellow or orange just so that I can see where they go. Although I could probably swap to a white ball and then just walk 200 yards up the right rough to find it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			I know I look young and fresh faced in the video but unfortunately I have the eyesight of a 70 year old man and can't see a white ball. Have had to switch to yellow or orange just so that I can see where they go. Although I could probably swap to a white ball and then just walk 200 yards up the right rough to find it.
		
Click to expand...

Once you sort out these couple of swing issues, you'll be OK playing a white ball because you won't have to look for it.....it will be straight down the middle  :thup:

Next thing to change after that will be the trousers  :ears:


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Yellow or Orange Srixons!

You certainly stand a long way away from the ball.

Letting the shoulders hang straight down more should help.

Here's an old spec on the stance that gives some picture of how it's likely to look. You're demonstrating a more centred wing than was the style at that time, but your right leg should still be flexed at setup. It braces during the early part of the backswing.

http://www.golftoday.co.uk/proshop/tuition/lesson1.html

Obviously, you'll have to step forward to be able to reach the ball. Swing will naturally become a bit steeper.

And you never know. That strong right hand might disappear all by itself - as I believe it's got strong because of the distance you stand away from the ball!

And, as D4S posted, a straighter left arm (feeling as if you are pushing into the left corner of the left wrist) should avoid the collaps at the top!

Good Luck!


----------



## lyden (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing really to add on the comments above, its not at all bad tho with a few adjustments you'll have yourself a nice golf swing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2013)

The locked legs 'cure' the strong grip. 
Two faults trying to balance each other out.
No surprise the standard shot is a straight push.
The grip change will feel absolutely hellish until you get used to it but persevere as you look like you have the makings.

I would imagine that a couple of visits to a good pro will sort you out and gain you an extra 40 yards on the tee shots.

Cricket player?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The locked legs 'cure' the strong grip. 
Two faults trying to balance each other out.
No surprise the standard shot is a straight push.
The grip change will feel absolutely hellish until you get used to it but persevere as you look like you have the makings.

I would imagine that a couple of visits to a good pro will sort you out and gain you an extra 40 yards on the tee shots.

Cricket player?
		
Click to expand...

Former cricket player to minor county level yes. Is it really that obvious?


----------

